# Destin



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

May be heading over there this weekend. Any thoughts to general areas to search? Probably will target bridges as a first thought. Any nearshore fishing if seas allow for a 13 whaler? Me on the fly, son will be spinning. Thanks end Happy New Year.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have been having good success on the north side of Destin on the bay. Water is still clear there despite the rain. Of course, I am site fishing on the flats.


----------

